# Paulding Forest results



## Jeff Raines (Nov 18, 2016)

960 hunters checked in
104 bucks
37 does
1 hog
1 coyote

I hunted a day and A half,saw 14 deer,killed a 2.5 year old 6 point.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 18, 2016)

,,,


----------

